# western riding boots for flat feet



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi Carol,

I am a big fan of almost anything that Ariat makes. I have a pair of Ariat cowboy boots, and they are super comfy. They are NOT the pretty kind of cowboy boots designed for fashion. they are designed to be ridden in.
I have flat feet, and Plantar Faciatis, so I need good support. I normally wear custom orthotics in any regular shoe (except my Dansko clogs and my sandals, which I wear rarely). For my cowboy boots, I do not need any orthotic. I find them extremely comfy for long time of standing. Not great for long distance walking, but super for riding.

Where are you going? which dude ranch? (something I've wanted to do for years)

Professional Heritage Stockman - Ariat


----------



## libann (Mar 12, 2007)

*Ariat Cowboy Boots*

Thank you so much for the information. I do have Ariat Riding Field Boots
and they are very comfortable....never thought of Heritage Stockman Boot.
My husband and I going to Bonanza Creek Country Ranch...Martinsdale,MT
We were there 2009 and really enjoyed it...Going back again!!! You'll even
take part in cattle work on the range and team penning. Also, the riding
is wonderful site seeing the Big Sky Country... Again, thank you so much for
your help.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Im liking the rounder toe Justins. Ariats I have tried just dont fit me. Ariats tend to run pretty narrow also, both in womens and men. SO be sure to try them on. Ariats just dont fit me at all, Seems stores stock regular, (way to narrow) or Extra wide, ( too wide) wonder if they make a Wide,, as in not Extra, just wide. Anyway I have pretty much given up on cowboy boots for riding and just wear light hikers. Light weight, water proof, safety toe, can run in them, could also comfortably walk miles back to camp if the need arose. Plus they go better with my teal striped tights !


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have moderately wide feet, and Stockman boots are perfect! you want them to initiallly feel a bit tight over the arch/instep area of the foot, but NOT the toe.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

My son has completely flat feet. He wears Justin Ropers and they work great for him.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I have no arch in my feet whatsoever and I use Blundstones, kind of an Aussie stockman boot......could walk around all day in them, they're wide right where they need to be, and with my jeans pooled down around my boots you would never tell! I've had the same pair for ten years.....only now am I looking at getting another pair:wink:


----------



## libann (Mar 12, 2007)

*Thank you!!*

Thank you all for the suggestions..information gives me a lot of options.


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

My husband has flat feet also and loves his Ariat Terrain H20 boots. They are really comfortable for him..enough that he doesn't even use his orthos with them. He will be buying another pair of Ariat boots when these die lol.

PS. LUCKY YOU going to a Montana dude ranch!!! *Green* Hubby are I have our sights set on Triple J Ranch....one day.


----------



## libann (Mar 12, 2007)

*Can I use these boots for western riding*

I should have ask if these different type of boots can be worn for western style riding? I really appreciate every ones help!!


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

^^^ Western is all we do


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

These are nice. Roper Boots


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I second Tiny's suggestion of Ariats. I have flat feet and very wide feet (when I used to buy Justin Ropers, I would get a EE width and still get pinched) and, due to spending too many years walking and running on concrete in crappy tactical boots, I have foot problems including bone spurs and tendinitis.

Ariats are the only boots I've found that are comfortable for me to wear. Oh, and one little piece of advice, if you have a normal or narrow foot, you may want to go with the round toe like the ones Tiny posted. I used to have a pair of those but they were still quite a bit too narrow. If you have a wider foot, you might look into the broad square toe like this
Professional Quickdraw 11" - Ariat.

Those are the ones that I have been wearing daily for almost 3 years and they are still in pretty dang good shape, considering. I can walk or stand or ride in those all day long and I end the day just as comfortable as I started it.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

All I wear are Ariats and I have flat feet. I'm also VERY picky about fit and feel (played soccer for years).

My go-to every day boots are my Ariat Terrains. Look more like a hiking boot, but with a decent heel for riding. I love that I can literally do anything in them: go for walks and hikes, ride, wash the car. Heck, I even wear them to work (wash cars for a car dealership).

My good boots that I'm going to be using for showing are Ariat Tombstones (in "sassy brown"). They're uber-comfy. I actually have started wearing them more for every day (non-work). I used to live in my Adidas running shoes...now I live in my Tombstones.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

